# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  album art screensaver?

## FarSider

hey, so who knows the album cover screensaver in mac osx? yeah, that one that looks awesome. well, being the music geek i am, i would love to have that as my screensaver here on ubuntu, was wondering if anyone knew of anything existing that could do that? or, since im of the rocket science vs computer science persuasions, any cs guys want a fun project  :Wink:   ?

----------


## ppatalano

Collect your favorite album art. Put it in a folder together. Choose the screen saver type called picture folder. And.... Bam, there ya go!

----------


## FarSider

im assuming that just goes through the pictures in a slideshow type manner? id play with it now, but gotta grab some sleep.
what im trying to imitate is a tiled selection of the pictures (say, 6*5, 30 covers at once)

thanks for the help  :Smile:

----------


## ppatalano

Ooo. Sorry, I'm not familiar with OS X, so I really did not have an exact idea of what you were talking about.

----------


## duncan.hawthorne

id love to have this too. 

such a screensaver exists for windows:
http://www.crayonroom.com/albumartscreensaver.htm

see a video of the original on mac osx here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVekKu3zNX0

----------


## michaelzap

*bump!*

I used the Album Art Screensaver on Windows, and I really loved it. Basically it was the only reason I even used a screensaver. If Exaile or Amarok or someone else could come up with a version for Ubuntu, that would really make my year.

----------


## Timsy321

Has anyone found a screensaver that will you can just click on your music library location and it will just pick all of the album art from it? I have been looking forever and surely there is someone or some group that could easily create something like this. That would be so awesome.

----------


## skajoeska

this thread is a little old but I found some new info. There is a script for amarok that can implement this.

AmarokQuilt

I haven't gotten it to work under ubuntu though. But I haven't tried that hard and I am still learning linux. I have posted a comment on the kde-apps website asking the developer for help. I'll reply if I get feedback. Hopefully someone can figure this out because I think it would be very popular with most ubuntu users.

----------------
Now playing: Operation Ivy - Knowledge
via FoxyTunes

----------


## lotharjade

It would also be nice if you could use the image produced from flash videos.  I have a whole folder of flash music videos, and it would be nice if it could use the images produced for the folder to show on my screen saver.

----------


## skajoeska

I got a reply on the KDE-apps site. I needed to install qt4-dev-tools so it would compile. The file from the site didn't include a .desktop file but it is located here. It was only using one picture but i fixed that. I still haven't gotten gnome-screensaver to use it so it's only a fullscreen program right now, but it works.

----------


## MadsRH

I would also love to have the mac osx screensaver running on my gnome desktop.

I hope someone will write a screensaver, if one doesn't exist.

----------


## areskz

> I got a reply on the KDE-apps site. I needed to install qt4-dev-tools so it would compile. The file from the site didn't include a .desktop file but it is located here. It was only using one picture but i fixed that. I still haven't gotten gnome-screensaver to use it so it's only a fullscreen program right now, but it works.


You made it to work?

----------


## katmal

i really liked the post made by duncan.hawthorne. it was some thing new and which i never came across, good job mate, keep on posting new ideas making this forum more interesting.

----------

